

Newsy exits with 35 million dollar sale to legacy media company - graupel
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/09/scripps-buys-newsy-for-35m-to-expand-from-tv-and-newspapers-to-digital-video/

======
graupel
Newsy's 'transformational' approach to video aggregation (considered to be on
the borderline of theft by many legacy media companies) is a really
interesting purchase for a media company like Scripps, which was founded in
the late 1800s.

